# My female blue crowntail



## Koiya (Aug 24, 2011)

I bought her at petco half of a year ago and she's grown quite a bit! She looks male, but she's definitely female. She's my favorite fish I own! :-D I do think I'm feeding her a bit too much, though, as she looks pretty overweight...:-?


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

She's so pretty! A little chunky is never bad )


----------



## heathbar (Oct 27, 2011)

That's a female?!? Wow, she's lovely and your photography skills are quite impressive as well.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Your fish is beautiful! Very rich shade of blue but... female? His/her ventral fins are very long for a male... what are you basing the gender on?


----------



## Koiya (Aug 24, 2011)

vilmarisv said:


> Your fish is beautiful! Very rich shade of blue but... female? His/her ventral fins are very long for a male... what are you basing the gender on?


Thanks everyone! She has the white ovipositor and her shape.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Very pretty girl! I had to do a doubletake but she just looks like a unique girl. Great find


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

What a beautiful little girl!!! Her fins are so delicate looking, what a little lady =D


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awww she's gorgeous! Beautifully long finnage for a lady, and such a beautiful colour


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Great job! I love how she looks like a male betta and her color is just bold and stunning


----------



## kitkatbar (Oct 19, 2011)

looooooooove her coloring, so pretty!!!!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

That would be a great crowntail female for breeding. Her fins and color are exceptional.


----------



## wwendy104 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a male that could be her twin ;-) So pretty!


----------



## Sherlock23 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my! So pretty!


----------



## bettakong (Nov 10, 2011)

she's nice


----------

